# quando vado in chiesa / quando andrò in chiesa



## sevillista

Questo è un dubbio grammaticale. Pensavo che dopo "quando" bisognava sempre una frase in futuro. Poi ho sentito in una puntata di "Poirot" la seguente frase:

*Li indosserò quando vado in chiesa*

Parlava dei guanti regalati dall´ispettore capo Japp. Io avrei detto:

*Li indosserò quando andrò in chiesa*

Ho chiesto a un´amica italiana e mi ha detto che entrambi frasi sono corretti, ma non ci capisco affatto. Non so se ci sarà in questo forum un´anima caritatevole che me lo possa spiegare .

Come al solito, grazie in anticipo.


----------



## Elliesa

Bella domanda 
Per quanto mi riguarda la versione corretta è
- Li indosserò quando andrò in chiesa.
Proprio perchè l'azione dell'andare in chiese è un'azione futura e non presente ed in tal caso ci andrà il futuro, non ti nascondo però che nel linguaggio colloquiale le preposizioni temporali introdotte dal quando hanno spesso il presente.
Saludos


----------



## Shamone

Secondo me tutte e due sono giuste. Sì, la seconda azione dovrebbe essere in futuro ma penso che sia vero anche se lo dici in presente..Lo fanno spesso.


----------



## laurentius87

Shamone said:


> Secondo me tutte e due sono giuste. Sì, la seconda azione dovrebbe essere in futuro ma penso che sia vero anche se lo dici in presente..Lo fanno spesso.



Sì, soprattutto nel parlato è frequentissimo usare il presente al posto del futuro

_Domani vado dal dentista
Quest'estate partiamo per gli Stati Uniti
Ne riparliamo poi l'anno prossimo
_


----------



## Elliesa

Sì nel parlato si usa il presente, però magari nello scritto sarebbe più corretto usare il futuro...


----------



## sevillista

laurentius87 said:


> Sì, soprattutto nel parlato è frequentissimo usare il presente al posto del futuro
> 
> _Domani vado dal dentista_
> _Quest'estate partiamo per gli Stati Uniti_
> _Ne riparliamo poi l'anno prossimo_


 
Questo lo capisco perfettamente, lo facciamo anche in spagnolo. Ma nelle tue frasi non c´è la parola "quando".

Pensavo che ci fosse una regola per cui dopo "quando" dovrebbe esserci sempre un futuro, se non si parla del passato. Ricordo che quando ero alla scuola d´italiano, mi hanno detto che la frase giusta era:

*ti scriverò quando avrò preso una decisione*

Allora si può dire anche?????

*ti scriverò quando prenda una decisione*

Mi sembra lo stesso esempio dei guanti di Poirot.

Cosa pensate?


----------



## Elliesa

sevillista said:


> Questo lo capisco perfettamente, lo facciamo anche in spagnolo. Ma nelle tue frasi non c´è la parola "quando".
> 
> Pensavo che ci fosse una regola per cui dopo "quando" dovrebbe esserci sempre un futuro, se non si parla del passato. Ricordo che quando ero alla scuola d´italiano, mi hanno detto che la frase giusta era:
> 
> *ti scriverò quando avrò preso una decisione*
> 
> Allora si può dire anche?????
> 
> *ti scriverò quando prenda una decisione prendo*
> 
> Mi sembra lo stesso esempio dei guanti di Poirot.
> 
> Cosa pensate?


 
Proprio perchè l'azione dell'andare in chiese o del prendere una decisione è un'azione futura e non presente ci andrà il futuro, non ti nascondo però che nel linguaggio colloquiale le preposizioni temporali introdotte dal quando hanno spesso il presente.
Saludos


----------



## pantarhei

In italiano parlato il futuro è ben poco usato, anche dopo _quando_. 
Per esempio:
_Quando arrivi, chiama._ 
_Quando sei arrivato, chiamami._
_Quando arriverai, mi chiamerai. _- quasi sempre italiano scritto


----------



## sevillista

Penso di aver capito: una cosa sono le regole grammaticale (quelle che mi hanno insegnato alla scuola di lingue) e un´altra cosa è l´italiano parlato per strada, vero? Sicuramente un accademico spagnolo pensarebbe che il mio spagnolo non è perfetto, ma è come parliamo tutti quanti abbiamo un livello culturale diciamo normale.

Vi ringrazio a tutti di cuore .


----------



## pantarhei

sevillista said:


> Penso di aver capito: una cosa sono le regole grammaticale (quelle che mi hanno insegnato alla scuola di lingue) e un´altra cosa è l´italiano parlato per strada, vero? Sicuramente un accademico spagnolo pensarebbe che il mio spagnolo non è perfetto, ma è come parliamo tutti quanti abbiamo un livello culturale diciamo normale.
> 
> Vi ringrazio a tutti di cuore .



Sì, proprio così: se provi a sintonizzarti su un qualunque canale televisivo italiano, ti accorgerai come tu sicuramente conosci molte più regole grammaticali "del buon italiano" che la maggior parte della gente comune - e per quanto nativi, semplicemente le ignorano


----------



## ursu-lab

sevillista said:


> Penso di aver capito: una cosa sono le regole grammaticali (quelle che mi hanno insegnato alla scuola di lingue) e un´altra cosa è l´italiano parlato per strada, vero? Sicuramente un accademico spagnolo penserà che il mio spagnolo non è perfetto, ma è come parlano tutti quelli che, come noi, hanno un livello culturale diciamo normale.
> 
> Vi ringrazio a  tutti di cuore .



No, io credo che il problema sia separare e allontanarti dal tuo background linguistico spagnolo e non insistere nel voler trovare sempre e per forza qualcosa di simile anche nelle altre lingue, in questo caso l'italiano. Il fatto che il "quando" in spagnolo implichi certe regole, non significa che le debba avere anche in italiano. 

In italiano è correttissimo dire: quando lo vedo glielo dico. / glielo dirò quando lo vedo / glielo dirò quando lo vedrò.

Non esiste una REGOLA RIGIDA grammaticale (dov'è scritta?) che ti obblighi ha usare un modo congiuntivo (come in spagnolo, che in italiano è semplicemente *sbagliato*) o un tempo futuro. 

Coi tuoi esempi:

*1) ti scriverò quando (dopo che) avrò preso (anteriorità) una decisione*
*2) ti scrivo/scriverò quando (=non appena) prendo / ho preso una decisione
*
ma anche 

Ti scriverò *qualora *(*se e quando* = nel caso che) prend*a* una decisione. 

Il *qualora *regge il *congiuntivo *ma si riferisce a un'*eventualità *non al futuro.




pantarhei said:


> Sì, proprio così: se provi a sintonizzarti su  un qualunque canale televisivo italiano, ti accorgerai come tu  sicuramente conosci molte più regole grammaticali "del buon italiano"  che la maggior parte della gente comune - e per quanto nativi,  semplicemente le ignorano



Da buoni italiani, facciamoci del male... Non esageriamo, per favore, come se l'ignoranza della grammatica non fosse un fattore comune - in minor o maggior grado - a tutto il mondo.


----------



## Elliesa

ursu-lab said:


> Non esiste una REGOLA RIGIDA grammaticale (dov'è scritta?) che ti obblighi ha usare un modo congiuntivo (come in spagnolo, che in italiano è semplicemente *sbagliato*) o un tempo futuro.


  ad usare..
Scusami Ursu lab se posso risultare antipatica ma è più forte di me..non sono una "buona italiana" ... le sviste capitano a tutti... non prenderla come un'offesa..


----------



## pantarhei

ursu-lab said:


> Non esiste una REGOLA RIGIDA grammaticale (dov'è scritta?) che ti obblighi ha usare un modo congiuntivo (come in spagnolo, che in italiano è semplicemente sbagliato) o *un tempo futuro*.



Mi spiace ma un conto è l'italiano _parlato_, un conto l'italiano standard (o anche substandard) scritto formale, e le cose cambiano  È pur vero che la consecutio italiana non è rigida come quella latina, ma affermare che l'uso del presente in sostituzione del futuro sia cosa naturale e scontata perché non c'è norma che tenga mi pare scorretto.

Infatti sul fatto di una regola scritta, almeno a livello stilistico, qualunque grammatica normativa italiana che risalga a un paio di decenni fa sconsiglierebbe usi del genere, accettando al limite eccezioni alla consecutio nell'ordine dei trapassati o degli anteriori (e antichi puristi esempi come _dopo che avrò mangiato [ebbi mangiato], sparecchierò [sparecchiai]_ sono quasi sempre sciolti in_ dopo che mangerò [mangiai], sparecchierò_ [sparecchiai]).

In merito alla tua ultima osservazione, certo che in tutto il mondo è così e non stavo limitando all'Italia il suggerimento.


----------



## zipp404

> io credo che il problema sia separare e allontanarti dal tuo background linguistico spagnolo e non insistere nel voler trovare sempre e per forza qualcosa di simile anche nelle altre lingue, in questo caso l'italiano. Il fatto che il "quando" in spagnolo implichi certe regole, non significa che le debba avere anche in italiano. *Esatto*.


 

Quando vado in chiesa, lo vedo e lo saluto ---> l'aspetto verbale è *GENERALE*.

Quando andrò in chiesa, lo vedrò e lo saluterò --> l'aspetto verbale è *PRECISO, SPECIFICO*.

Si capisce però che il presente viene usato spesso nel linguaggio colloquiale per riferirsi a uno stato, a un'azione o a un avvenimento che si aspetta nel futuro.


----------



## laurentius87

zipp404 said:


> *1 *Quando vado in chiesa, lo vedo e lo saluto ---> l'aspetto verbale è *GENERALE*.
> 
> *2 *Quando andrò in chiesa, lo vedrò e lo saluterò --> l'aspetto verbale è *PRECISO, SPECIFICO*.
> 
> Si capisce però che il presente viene usato spesso nel linguaggio colloquiale per riferirsi a uno stato, a un'azione o a un avvenimento che si aspetta nel futuro.



Zipp, in realtà anche la 1 può avere un aspetto preciso e specifico.

È vero che il presente può indicare un'attività generica e consueta:
_Quando (= ogni volta che) vado dal barbiere mi faccio lavare i capelli_
_Quando sono in vacanza non voglio sentir parlare di lavoro_

È comunque ineccepibile l'annotazione che fai alla fine, e cioè che *al parlato si usa il presente al posto del futuro in molti casi*.


----------



## Astropolyp

Tornando alla frase iniziale, secondo me "Li indosserò quando vado in chiesa" è corretto anche in un italiano più controllato se l'andare in chiesa è un'azione abituale.


----------



## laurentius87

Astropolyp said:


> Tornando alla frase iniziale, secondo me "Li indosserò quando vado in chiesa" è corretto anche in un italiano più controllato se l'andare in chiesa è un'azione abituale.



Se è azione abituale preferirei dire

_Li indosso quando vado in chiesa_


----------



## Astropolyp

laurentius87 said:


> Se è azione abituale preferirei dire
> 
> _Li indosso quando vado in chiesa_



In questo modo però l'atto di indossare è già abituale (come l'andare in chiesa). La frase originale suggeriva che lo sarebbe diventato.


----------

